# Not a good Gravely day



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, dug one of my old L's out to try to get started. NOT!! Got it to pop a few times, but just will not fire, and run.  

If any one ever tryed to start an old L you will know the work out it is. 


So today, looks like I got more work to do. I got spark, and fuel, so guess it is just a matter of getting them bolth to hit at the same time now. Have not gotten any new pictures of my L's in a LONG time, so maybe I will grab a copple for you guys so you can see how these tanks look under the skin.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

does it have a choke ??? put a cover over the air carb thats how l got my allis 110 B to run


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Did you put fresh fuel in them Paul? I've had old equipment that's been setting around and had the same thing happen. When I changed the fuel and put fresh in, they fire right up.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya put fresh gas in. Guess it is probably just a matter of keeping trying. MAN those things are a bear to pull start. I forget that evey year. Tell you though, get it fired and that motor is a tourq MONSTER though. 

Oh well, Im rested up, will try agean when it stops raining.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have ran across some old stuff that would start till i pull the plug and put a little gas in the top of the piston. It always seem to bring it back to life.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good luck getting that dog going... 

could be worse though.. you could be plowing or shovelling snow.... 
:globesnow


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

if you put gas down the cylinder dont put too much, it washes away the oil.
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

It could have a stuck or sticking valve since its been setting up over the winter months. Its not uncommonm for carb on or rust to make a valve stick after setting, and it can have all the fuel and spark it needs and it still won't start. Other than the mag getting out of wack which is a possiblilty, but unlikely. Did you pull the mag cover off and see if any moisture is in it? I have seen em get some spark but not enough spark with just some oil or moisture in the mag cap. Make sur eyou use a good battery or jump start with good connections.

My friend just sold his entire collection of Gravely attachments along with a heap of spare parts and the tractor, for $200.00

The commercial 40" deck was worth that much if not more, as it was just rebuilt by him and myself this past fall........all new bearings, belts, blades and 2 spindles. Sandblasted the entire housing and gave it two coats of polyurethane 2 component mix paint. I would have liked ot have that 30" (IIRC) circular saw blade attachment, would have been a neat project to make a brush cutter with driven by a hydraulic motor or another engine in a seperate frame.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

It could have a stuck or sticking valve since its been setting up over the winter months. Its not uncommonm for carb on or rust to make a valve stick after setting, and it can have all the fuel and spark it needs and it still won't start. Other than the mag getting out of wack which is a possiblilty, but unlikely. Did you pull the mag cover off and see if any moisture is in it? I have seen em get some spark but not enough spark with just some oil or moisture in the mag cap. Make sur eyou use a good battery or jump start with good connections.

Check for water in the fuel in the carb bowl, as it will block the flow of fuel into the carb jets.

My friend just sold his entire collection of Gravely attachments along with a heap of spare parts and the tractor, for $200.00

The commercial 40" deck was worth that much if not more, as it was just rebuilt by him and myself this past fall........all new bearings, belts, blades and 2 spindles. Sandblasted the entire housing and gave it two coats of polyurethane 2 component mix paint. I would have liked ot have that 30" (IIRC) circular saw blade attachment, would have been a neat project to make a brush cutter with driven by a hydraulic motor or another engine in a seperate frame.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Don;t think it's a stuck valve. With no elect start, and the old Gravely motors not having a compression release, you FEEL every PSI that motor is making. Did check spark, and wile it did have one, was kinda weak. Realy did not have much time to check to much out, but I will crack open the mag, and see if whats up. Thanks.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, sence my Other tractors were down, figured I would give the old L another shot at running. Pulled it into the shop and had a look.

Removed the mag, and checked the points. Burnt. Rememberd I had a new set I never got around to putting in. Guess what? Cant find them. 

Well broke out the old point file. After about 10 mins I got the points as cleaned up as it was going to get, and reinstalled them. 

Guess what? Cant find my feeler guages.  

Had a small peace of cardboard that razor blades come wrapped in, and brok out the micromader and measured it up. Well point gap is .015, cardboard mesured .016 DAM close enough for some 1930's tecnologies I assumed, and used it. Reinstalled mag, checked timming,[spot on ] And gave her a pull. Half a rev, and she started right up. Warmed it up a min, and drained the oil. REAL bad, and some water from sitting all winter.

Need a little carb work. Flote sticks once in a wile, and rrealy not responding well to a load, but I hooked my cart up to it, and rode around the yard a bit. Eaven did a bit of mowing to. So now to dig into the carb agean,[rebuilt it last year] and see whats up. Then I have to adjust the valves. Got some oil leaks, and she burns a bit, but that will have to wait for another year.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

See if you can get to run on a can of WD-40. If it runs that way; the carb may be the problem.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

No doupt the carb is part of the problem. With the gas turned on, and it not running, it will start pouring out the carb air intake. Strange, my N, what has a simmler style updraft carb does the same thing. Guess I am doing something wrong with these. 

Well off to do some rewireing on the Ingersoll, so this one will have to wait a bit. Also have to order some parts. Air filter was plugged, and need the gaskets that cover the valve adjustment windows. Next rainy weekend....


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Did ya get anymore work done Paul?
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope not yet. To many things in line bumped it down.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *nope not yet. To many things in line bumped it down. *


Boy now you starting to sound like toba:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

lol ya a bit I guess.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well fired the old girl us the other day. Ran pretty good. I need to pick up an air filter though. Old one is rusted, and REAL plugged. Probably part of my running problem, but not avalable local, so I have to order one in. It is amazing how well this 45 year old tractor runs!!


----------

